
Returning to the roots of agile - PhantomBKB
https://www.thoughtworks.com/perspectives/edition1-agile-article
======
mindcrime
Good stuff. I really like the point about "doing" agile, vs "being" agile. Too
many companies "do" the ceremonies and use the tools, and think they are
agile, but they're just "doing" and not "being". Generally because of a
combination of:

A. people not really understanding the underpinnings of the agile movement
(ie, the thoughts expressed in the Agile Manifesto) and/or

B. (the correct) people not caring about, or not accepting, the need for real
change in the organization in order to _be_ agile.

The unfortunately fall out of all of this is that you are starting to see
developers express a great degree of cynicism and even hostility towards the
idea of "Agile", which could lead a lot of "throwing the baby out with the
bathwater".

